# Advice on setup



## supermoto (8/1/17)

Hi all, I only started vaping two weeks ago with an Atlantic device, It is for me a great little thing as it has a twist and click function so the tanks can be swapped in two seconds and as it came with 4 tanks I can carry 4 different flavours with me. The drawback is that the tanks come with built in coils and each tank would last for around 10 - 20 ml of juice then need changing. So I went out and bought a Tesla 3 starter Mod. I am not wanting to be able to fill a room with clouds as I prefer the flavours rather that thick clouds, this is more like my smoking experience and is helping me to stay clean. 
Bearing in mind that this Mod is automatic in its settings so I cannot adjust anything on it;
My main question is what ohm and type of ready built coils would work best as I don't have time or the equipment yet to start building my own coils?
Next question is what ratio of juice would work best in this type of device?
Last question for now is am I doing something wrong as when I draw on it it is crackling unless I suck hard, I have taken small draws and it crackles a lot if i draw for around three seconds quite hard it only starts to crackle slightly at the end.

I have spent a week trawling through this site and haven't found any relevent info.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/1/17)

supermoto said:


> Hi all, I only started vaping two weeks ago with an Atlantic device, It is for me a great little thing as it has a twist and click function so the tanks can be swapped in two seconds and as it came with 4 tanks I can carry 4 different flavours with me. The drawback is that the tanks come with built in coils and each tank would last for around 10 - 20 ml of juice then need changing. So I went out and bought a Tesla 3 starter Mod. I am not wanting to be able to fill a room with clouds as I prefer the flavours rather that thick clouds, this is more like my smoking experience and is helping me to stay clean.
> Bearing in mind that this Mod is automatic in its settings so I cannot adjust anything on it;
> My main question is what ohm and type of ready built coils would work best as I don't have time or the equipment yet to start building my own coils?
> Next question is what ratio of juice would work best in this type of device?
> ...



Hi @supermoto, quite some kit you have there! I do not know much about it but I found this online:
*Specs & Features*

_*Dimensions with Carrate: 52x25x81mm*_
_*Battery Capacity: 5000mAh*_
_*Zinc Alloy Construction*_
_*Dual Li-Po Internal Battery Mod*_
_*Max Output Wattage: 150 Watts*_
_*Max Output Voltage: 4.2V*_
_*Max Output Current: 40A*_
_*Minimum Atomizer Resistance: 0.1 ohms*_
_*Power Bank for Electronic Devices*_
_*Pass Through Charging
Tesla Carrate 24 Specs*_
_*Stainless Steel Construction*_
_*Dimensions: 24x31.5mm*_
_*Juice Capacity: 2.5ml*_
_*Silver Plated Brass Contact*_
_*Brand new Deck design*_
_*Top Fill Tank Design*_
_*Adjustable Airflow*_
_*Larger Caliber Delrin Drip Tip*_
_*WARNING: This is an advanced Item. Please use at your own risk and always use proper precautions and handling.*_

I took special note of that last line!

I feel a bit under qualified to comment on your question directly as I do not know much about the functioning of your mod but I think you have come to the right place to ask questions for that is a serious device and could be risky if used incorrectly.

What I will advise is to check out threads on coil building and ohm's law for that would be key to safe and enjoyable use.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (8/1/17)

I'm a bit surprised at the last line as when I bought it it was advertised as a starter kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/1/17)

supermoto said:


> I'm a bit surprised at the last line as when I bought it it was advertised as a starter kit


Just to make sure, this is the kit we are talking about:





Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (8/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Just to make sure, this is the kit we are talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's the one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/1/17)

supermoto said:


> Yes that's the one


I am struggling to get the facts on this mod. Descriptions use words like "unregulated" and "Variable wattage" simultaneously and this contradiction boggles me.

"_*Introducing the newest MOD from Tesla, the Tesla THREE MOD. Tesla has a storied reputation of revolutionary and dependable internal battery MODs that offer tremendous power. This 150 Watt unregulated box MOD boasts internal battery charging via USB and the ability to charge your phone right on the MOD! This pass through capable MOD features a trigger fire button, allowing for ease of vaping with an emphasis on ergonomics like never before. This vape MOD functions in variable wattage expertly supporting kanthal wrapped coils. The Tesla Three Vape MOD contains an internal 5000mAh battery for heavy vaping and long lasting battery life rivaled by few. Get your Tesla THREE 150W TC MOD today!*_ "

Unless one of the Pro's on this site can assist you, maybe talking to the vendor, whom are always willing to assist, may be your best bet.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/1/17)

That description does seem strange @Raindance - i agree with you

But I doubt it is a mechanical if they mention variable wattage.

Where did you get it from @supermoto ?
Maybe ask the vendor if this has low ohm / short circuit protection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (8/1/17)

It was from one of vapekings stores. I might go to one of their other branches as i found the sales guy a bit difficult to speak to. ( probably to do with the age difference)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/1/17)

supermoto said:


> It was from one of vapekings stores. I might go to one of their other branches as i found the sales guy a bit difficult to speak to. ( probably to do with the age difference)


By starter kit they usually mean a kit that has everything you need (ie. Tank and mod), but this is definitely not a good one to have for someone just getting into bigger mods IMO. Try PM @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo (owners of Vape King), perhaps they might be able to help you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## igor (8/1/17)

Looks like a mech mod similar to the cricket 2.
If you new to vaping I suggest you return this to vape king and ask for a swap on a pico.
Pico is probably a better starter device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## supermoto (8/1/17)

So to someone such as myself the fact that they are called starter kits is quite misleading. I did say to the sales guy that I am new to this and all I wanted was something a bit better than the mod I was using. My one stipulation was that I wanted to be able to rebuild the coils in the future so maybe that was the reason he suggested the tesla.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (8/1/17)

Thanks for all the help. This is the main reason I like forums. Great people who are free with their advice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## igor (8/1/17)

Pico starter kit uses pre built coils, but at a later stage you can just get a tank with rebuildable deck so u can build your own coils etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/1/17)

Any starter kits out there with a subtank/toptank mini. This gives the option of using both pre-built and RBA coils. Subtanks are like VW Beetles, they may get outdated but everyone will at one or other stage own one and love it!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/1/17)

It's a semi-mech dual parallel lipo mod. You won't blow yourself up with this like you could with a full on mech ( it has a low voltage warning) unless you stuff around with the lipos. It won't let you build below 0.1, if you like flavour I'd stick to the 0.5 ohm to the 0.3 ohm range. I wouldn't consider this an advanced device but it isn't a beginners one either as there is no screen and to get the wattage you want you will need to have knowledge of ohms law and a separate ohm/resistence reader, and I would rather run an RDA on this. 

From what I can see you can also only charge through USB but it has a great set of batteries in, if you feel uncomfortable I would suggest explaining to vapeking what was sold to you, but with a little reading this is nowhere as "explosive" as a tube mech or a cricket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## supermoto (9/1/17)

I went into a different branch today to ask all the questions about this mod, I must say I was quite impressed.
I decided to stick with the Tesla after the guy that helped me re-wicked it, what a difference, a lot smoother and nowhere near as much crackling (he showed me how much his mod crackles and mine sounds similar now).
He also measured the coil, it is 0.26 ohms so I bought a set of 0.4 ohm coils. I will put these in at the weekend as I don't need it to run quite as hot as it does. I will give feedback as soon as I get chance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (9/1/17)

supermoto said:


> I went into a different branch today to ask all the questions about this mod, I must say I was quite impressed.
> I decided to stick with the Tesla after the guy that helped me re-wicked it, what a difference, a lot smoother and nowhere near as much crackling (he showed me how much his mod crackles and mine sounds similar now).
> He also measured the coil, it is 0.26 ohms so I bought a set of 0.4 ohm coils. I will put these in at the weekend as I don't need it to run quite as hot as it does. I will give feedback as soon as I get chance.



Good to hear you are getting sorted and settled with your mod. Keep us updated on your progress and experience, always good to see new members taking off on this amazing journey.

Regards


----------

